# THE SHADOW SHIELD



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I am completely against this for any purpose other than spring snow geese, what do you guys think?

www.theshadowshield.com


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't see any problem with this.No different than using a cow board.Should work well for people with no decoys.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like good camoflage to me. I bet it would work on pronghorn real well. Just as long as you could find ground to roll it on.

I don't think I would use it to sneak up on buffalo like they show in the picture though. If they caught on I don't think its going to stop them from stomping you into the dirt.

Of course those buffalo were probably baited in, half tame and surrounded by a 12' fence. :stirpot:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Now that I look at it again it doesn't look like it rolls. It looks like you just pick it up and walk with it.

The guy will probably make a bleep load off of it, who knows.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Those things have been around for a long time. If you notice they only use it on cloudy days to keep the sun from glaring off of it. not to mention tryting to cross a horizon with it. I don't think it would work on snows very well, maybe a small flock like they showed, but snows would see you from the side.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow. I'd buy one. What is it, some kind of mirror?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you noticed in the goose video how wary and alert the geese were. They were moving away from him pretty fast.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Does anyone else think it is kind of funny? I'm sure all those guys who don't have decoys will willingly go out and spend $400 on this thing. All those guys I see every spring and fall trying to sneak them will probably buy this. And the funny part is -- I doubt it significantly increases success for those individuals that much! 


I think it's funny. Target market --> ditch hunters!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I find it funny how everyone has money for cigs, pot, crack, beer, beer, grain, oh and more beer, movies a couple times a month, internet access, gas to jump, eating out all the time, digital cameras and all sorts of other stuff but they don't have money for decoys.

I say if your gonna sneek em, jump em or whatever just man up and say thats what you want to do. The old I don't have $$$ for decoys is lame.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

What Pork Chop says is certainly true.

I'm haven't been out of college long, no real net worth or disposable income, and I have a decent spread. I know a lot of guys still in college who can say the same.

It just comes down to people who are dedicated to waterfowling vs. those who take it pretty lightly.

I don't know of any jumpers/pass shooters that use their crack cocaine usage or excessive movie rental habits as excuses though


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

> don't think I would use it to sneak up on buffalo like they show in the picture though. If they caught on I don't think its going to stop them from stomping you into the dirt.


No kidding... I don't understand the appeal of the "buffalo stalk" video on their site. Not that I understand paying substantial cash to shoot buffalo in the first place.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I


> say if your gonna sneek em, jump em or whatever just man up and say thats what you want to do. The old I don't have $$$ for decoys is lame.


 :beer:


----------



## lake 17 (Sep 25, 2004)

Wish I would have invented that. $$$$$$ :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> I say if your gonna sneek em, jump em or whatever just man up and say thats what you want to do. The old I don't have $$$ for decoys is lame.


I don't hunt any waterfowl,ever. Is this looked down upon in the waterfowling community or something? Just curious.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is looked down by most I would say. It is a long saga and honestly I am questioning why I am evening typing this. But I will try to explain it a little and you can also so a search in the Snow Goose Forum and get both sides perspective. One of the biggest problems with it is this. You have a roost pond with 50,000 snows. They have been going to 6 fields now for 4 or 5 days. They are pretty comfortable so they are coming in smaller flocks and should decoy nicely. On day six lets say its a Saturday, 5 groups of guys have seen them and now can hunt them since they don't have to work. Say a 6th guy decides to belly crawl up to the edge of the roost in the dark. They guys in the decoys spend hours hiking in gear and setting up. They know it is probably going to be a shoot in a half. Then at legal shooting time (hopefully) the belly crawler opens fire on the birds on the water. The birds are now gone from the area and the guys in the field are left high and dry. Meanwhile the belly crawler picks up the 10 birds he killed and runs around trying to get the other 40 he crippled. At some point he gives up because the cripples move to the middle of the water or they run away so fast in different directions and he can't keep up. So now you have cripples all over the place and an area that would have been good hunting for a while but now ruined. You see when you field hunt them they will stick in the area. They just find another field to feed. When you jump them off the roost they leave and typically when you jump them out of the field they will push as well. Something about jumping them really pushes them out.

*BUT*

It is not illegal so not a whole lot a guy can do. I don't like it and I don't do it but hey if thats what makes other waterfowlers happy and they are enjoying their experiance then I am very happy for them. I just wish so many birds did not get crippled in the process. A GREAT example of the cripple rate is a DVD called Raining Snows and Blues.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for clearing things up, Porkchop.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Like I said its just my perspective. I am sure some of the jumpers will give theirs. :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Devils Advocate Chopper......What if a guy jumps them in a field. You know where I stand on this so I am just asking the question.??????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> When you jump them off the roost they leave and typically when you jump them out of the field they will push as well. Something about jumping them really pushes them out.
> 
> .


Did you miss this part?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Ilo Farms (owned by Remington) experimented with full blinds like this for field hunting honkers back in the early 70's. They apparently were quite effective unless it was sunny. The pictures I saw of them out in the field were almost errie....


----------



## kneedeep (Mar 9, 2007)

Its about time someone was thinking outside the box. Looks like this portable blind would work well for ducks geese, mule deer, antelope, prairie dogs, pigs, turkeys, Etc. How nice that someone finally came up with a product that covers basically all hunting for one price... anyone ever take a duck decoy antelope hunting or a turkey decoy mule deer hunting... and as far a cloudy day vs sunny day if you really study the videos it looks like the shield is angled down as to reflect whats in front of him... now Im assuming you don,t hold it in a up postion as to reflect the sun...and what to say you have to move with it why not make it a stationary blind thats portable... some times its nice to think outside the box.....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

How much is this company paying you?????? :lol:


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been thinking the same thing. I have no interest in sneaking up on or jumping game seems lamb to me, but I am in decoying them. I n the East the geese are often in winter wheat which is as you no green and it's nye impossible to hide. I use my Final approach for every condition and have snow covers as well, but green! I would like to make a blind out of it, so I emailed the company about just that and they suggested getting the larger one and laying them down on their side front and back. I believe they would be deadly on decoying geese or ducks or anything I guess.


----------



## The ShadowShield (Apr 9, 2009)

First in interest of full disclosure, I am on the Pro Staff for this company. I have hunted with all of these products since conception. I would like to address a couple of comments:

First the Buffalo footage was put on the website because it is funny! We were asked to stock an injured cow and put her down for the farmer. As you will notice we didn't see the herd bull coming, and were sent running for the fence. We never did get back into the field with the buffalo.

Second, we are from ND, just outside of Devils Lake. Our company is located in Wisconsin, but we still keep our house in Petersberg and are there almost every weekend.
This product was developed for afternoon goose hunting, after the morning decoying. For those Wednesday and Saturdays when you can hunt later.

They are not $400 dollars!

This year I used the shield to shoot not only WILD geese, but Wild turkey with my bow; on camera. You show me a stalking product that can allow you to do that!

I welcome any questions or comments, I will be happy to answer them.

Alex

There is no sun glare because the shield is angled down.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While it may be a new and inovative device it iS NOT an new and inovative
idea. I have an old waterfowling book originally copywrited in the mid 60s that make mention of this same concept. Had it been reasonably effective it likely would have been on the market before now. I'm sure it does have some limited application but I'm not gonna go out and buy one. Two problems come to mind right away. Sun and wind.If you don't have one you'll have the other. The other is motion. It is the edges of any object that define it when in motion with straight edges being more defined than rounded or rough ones. Even though it may be reflecting the terrain you are in often, the "backside" of terrain has a different coloration or texture than the front. This may make for a slight mismatch compared to the area around the shield. Again making motion more visible. Though if you are not moving very fast it probably wouldn't be that visible. It also would be hard to match the horizon line from ones position behind the shield. Might not be a factor but again might be magnifiy movement. Again I'm not saying it doesn't or won't work, just that it may be more trouble than it's worth. If you can get it to work for you more power to you.


----------

